# New arrivals push up immigration levels in Canada to their highest since 1971



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Most of parts of Canada have recorded their highest immigration levels since figures began in their present form in 1971. Data from Statistics Canada for the third quarter*of 2010*put Canada’s population at 34,238,000, an increase of*129,300, some 0.4%, since July. During the third quarter,*84,200*immigrants arrived in Canada,*8,800*more than in the same quarter of*2009. Despite the [...]

Click to read the full news article: New arrivals push up immigration levels in Canada to their highest since 1971...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

